# fertilizer prices down



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Got 23 tons delivered in super bags this morning. Certain blends have fallen anywhere from $70-$90 a ton. I'm glad for it, that stuffs high! 
Do Yall think price drop may have something to do with the drought stricken areas not using as much or any?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

_Would not be surprised jdhayboy.....the ol' supply and demand thing.....probably be like oil...up and down....diesel went up here .15 cents yesterday._

_Regards, Mike_


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Superbags?? do tell.

Have ours brought to us in 25 ton lots normally with a semi dump trailer.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Super bags are one ton bags that they bring the fertilizer in. U may have seen them before filled with other products as well. I put them underneath lien to so I can use them when i want. Like today as i saw rain coming. Dug a hole right the side of lien to. Made a loading ramp. Pull spreader in hole and use another tractor to load with. U pull a string on bottom of bag and dumps in. Shelf life of fertilizer is typically 3-4 weeks before it starts to get hard. U can still use it, it just makes big chunks u have to break up.

It helps minimize my risks. Order a killabrew gotta use it. Not these, but with these I may try to play the weather to much sometimes. But I wud rather have used only half of the 23 tons when they say its gonna rain and don't. Your either a hero or a zero in this biz !!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, about the same thing we get our soybean seed in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't seen a drop that's for damn sure.....my cost went up from last years high of 121.00 a acre to 138.00 an acre. That's my requirements as recommended by UGA extension service, split up into 3 equal applications. So about 420.00 acre for the year, unbelievable. Liquid is a bit cheaper but have to make an additional application of potash so works out to bout the same, just can't get enough in liquid from what they tell me, I don't know cause I'm an idiot, I just pay the man.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bought Urea Monday and spread it......$790.00/Ton....when I bought Urea in March it was $590.00/Ton....I guess my hillbilly co-op didn't get the memo about the decrease in pricing....









Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I think you mean a 'supersack'.......


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Interestingly, I've divoriced myself from granular entiirely and I only apply foliar micronutirents now. Cost is about 10% of granular, no storage or term issues, no corrosion issues, no over application issues, no inhalation issues, no dust, application equipment is my quad and a wet boom. Spray and drive.

Typically a quart of concentrate to 15 gallons of water to an acre.

An added bonus is it's fantastic for the wife's garden too. The sweet corn, you could see it grow......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Interestingly, I've divoriced myself from granular entiirely and I only apply foliar micronutirents now. Cost is about 10% of granular, no storage or term issues, no corrosion issues, no over application issues, no inhalation issues, no dust, application equipment is my quad and a wet boom. Spray and drive.
> 
> Typically a quart of concentrate to 15 gallons of water to an acre.
> 
> An added bonus is it's fantastic for the wife's garden too. The sweet corn, you could see it grow......


Uh huh....and how long have you been doing this ARD Farm?? Oh, BTW, how many acres are you applying your "foliar" to??...just curious as to how many gallons your "Quad" can carry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish there was a way to do what I do for even 50% of the cost....had bunches of peeps try to sell me foliar snake oil, maybe one day I'll try it again, maybe...


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> Interestingly, I've divoriced myself from granular entiirely and I only apply foliar micronutirents now. Cost is about 10% of granular, no storage or term issues, no corrosion issues, no over application issues, no inhalation issues, no dust, application equipment is my quad and a wet boom. Spray and drive.
> 
> Typically a quart of concentrate to 15 gallons of water to an acre.
> 
> An added bonus is it's fantastic for the wife's garden too. The sweet corn, you could see it grow......


Yesterday I applied 622 lbs of granular product to the acre on one of our patches. I just don't for the life of me see how those manufacturers can get all of those nutrients in a quart of liquid. Then again, I didn't make straight "A's" in chemistry or physics in high school either. We apply pretty much that amount, more actually, after every cutting. I wish someone could tell me, in an intelligent way, how a foliar can even come CLOSE to returning that many nutrients back to the soil 'cuz I'd sure love to be able to save the money and time on this nasty granular stuff!
Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Amen bro, that's prolly why it sells, everyone hates the crap, hates paying for it, always looking for alternative, don't blame them, just want someone to say, man this stuff is the best thing since sliced bread, ain't heard nothing like that yet, I have heard some say, "naw I'm going back to the coop, man, that stuff went up again". Yea it did, but you usually get a lot of bang you just have to get off some bucks to get that bang! Hard to make it work out that's for sure.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

One of my neighbors is selling the liquid and is having a big show and tell. I'm gonna have a nice ribeye There


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

steve I used some grasshopper fertilizer on a couple fields (small ones ) just to see what it was about . sprayed some on a hillside in strips so i could see it at about 4 oclock in the afternoon and could not see a difference but sprayed another at about 630 or 7 and where I ran out you could see a line like you drew it across the field one side is good grass the other side you have a hard time walking through it , but am going to do some more testing with it before i go straight spray, the trick is i think is the later in the evening so the photosynthesis can take place over night because it does nothing for the soil but the nutriants are stored in the roots


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Photosynthesis
http://sciencewithme...ynthesis_21.jpg


----------

